# [SOLVED] Anybody out there.... need to enter BIOS



## rolotomasi (Oct 16, 2008)

Heya folks:

I have run out of ideas trying to fix this 'bleep' IBM Netvista and IBM Thinkcentre desktops. I removed the RAM on the first computer and immediately put it back. I did the same on the second computer too. Thereafter I get these errors:
Netvista: 
PXE-E61 Media test failure, check cables
1962: No operating system found.

Thinkcentre:
0164:Memory size error.

Troubleshooting: 
1) I made sure the hardware settings were correct
2) I tried pressing F1 to get to the BIOS in vain; 
3) I removed the CMOS battery and put it back
4) I pressed each and every key in desperation when booting, but just can't get into the BIOS setup. I read some articles that mentioned that PXE error is due to the computer tyring to find the network boot and that I need to change the boot process. But, I just can't access the Bios setup

Any help or suggestion will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Anybody out there.... need to enter BIOS*

one of the post screens should say which key to press
delete
f1
f2

to reset the cmos
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual
try a new data cable on the drive


----------



## rolotomasi (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Anybody out there.... need to enter BIOS*

Hi Dai:

Thanks for the prompt reply. Appreciate it. 
I followed the exact step to clear the Cmos and rebooted the computer. Now I get these errors:
Error 0211: keyboard error ( PS2 keyboard connector is connected)
Error 0162: Configuration error - Default configuration used. 
Press <F1> to Setup, <F2> to Resume. 
I pressed F1 and nothing happened and also F2 with no results.
I am using a KVM switch, so I am not sure if it has anything to do with the errors. I will keep searching.

Thanks


----------



## rolotomasi (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Anybody out there.... need to enter BIOS*

The KVM switch connection was loose. Once that got rectified, I was able to get into the Bios and disable the Network PXE boot and solve the issue
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Anybody out there.... need to enter BIOS*

glad you have it sorted


----------



## naphtali0 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys! Helped me as well, although my problem was slightly different. My PC is a few years old now, and after a power outage the BIOS settings were gone. Furthermore, I kept reconfiguring the BIOS settings, but it would not persist. It was driving me crazy. 

When I found this thread and read to reset CMOS it hit me -- my BIOS/CMOS Li battery was dead. Easily resolved now, and most of you hardware guys probably know to check that (I am software guy using older PCs for grid computing R&D.) But, just in case anyone else stumbles across this thread in future, the battery is worth checking into.

Cheers


----------

